# Rack Setups for Exo Terra Terrariums?



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

Greetings all, 

Long time no speak! Due to a hectic schedule, I have abandoned the denrobatids and joined the dark side, now keeping green tree pythons. The Exoterra glass terrariums are generally frowned upon by most snake keepers, but I still very much enjoy them, especially having seen some of your custom and creative displays here. 

I am having several issues figuring out ventilation, heat retention/temp fluctuation, lighting, etc, but I am more interested in how you setup and display multiple cages. I am looking to house 4 animals in 4 seperate 24x18x24 terrariums. A few friends use industrial or homemade wood racks (perfectly functional), but I am looking to do something a little more presentable. I hope to develop the setup 2 high x 2 wide, and "display" it in a 2 BR apartment. 

I'm also debating whether or not to continue using the exoterra hoods (heat panel interferes with light transmission) so I'm also curious to see what you might have done for lighting options as well.

Thanks in advance for my newbie question. Did a quick search and came up dry.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

This post may be of some help to you, though it's not based on the ExoTerras.


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

Gorgeous work, Marty! Thank you for the posting. This is definitely a step above what I was looking to do, but I must admit that it is inspiring. I very much would like to include a hidden misting system, and tuck away all electrical wires. Furthermore, overhead lighting would solve my problems of the heat panel blocking the light.

Hurdle #1- my handyman skills !

Is this just plywood with a sealer?

Sorry for my lack of knowledge.

MUCH appreciate!!!!

JM


----------



## Fishman (Jan 16, 2007)

WOW! I am scared to even think what that setup must have cost. Maybe if I keep buying lotto tickets...... :wink:


----------



## jejton (Sep 3, 2006)

Um what are you looking at ? I dont see any links or photos


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

under martys post the word this is the link or just use this http://www.geckosunlimited.com/Vivarium-Rack-Setup
kick ass setup i like it alot
craig


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

anybody else?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Here is mine. It's just made of plywood. I'm in the process of building another one almost the same but I'm using nicer wood and the girlfriend insists I stain it to match the room.


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

Great looking rack!! 

if you don't mind me asking, about how much did all the wood cost for that?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

LittleDip said:


> Great looking rack!!
> 
> if you don't mind me asking, about how much did all the wood cost for that?


I actually got it in trade for letting a friend use my driveway to store his boat, but I would imagine less than 100 bucks.


----------



## milmoejoe (May 8, 2006)

cool, thanks!


----------



## LittleDip (May 20, 2007)

If only I had the tools to make one.. gosh thats so much cheaper than buying one. Thanks! :wink:


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Marty said:


> This post may be of some help to you, though it's not based on the ExoTerras.



very very nice indeed!!


----------



## somecanadianguy (Jan 9, 2007)

milmoejoe said:


> anybody else?


my wood working skills are not that great so i went cheap and easy and bought adjustable metal racking , mind u i prefer the look of martys set up , but this is working for me 
craig
probs with are the light gets awful bright in the room cause its not contained in shelfs , and its harder to hide cords and mist and airhoses


----------

